# Anyone going to the Royal?



## wyatt (Sep 28, 2013)

Any of y'all headed to Kansas City? Is it worth going to?


----------



## dougmays (Feb 20, 2014)

The Kansas City Royal is probably the biggest event in BBQ. It's on my bucket list but not this  year :/


----------



## dougmays (Feb 20, 2014)

If you do a search i believe others have gone and chronicled there time there


----------



## dockman (Mar 17, 2014)

When is it?


----------



## red valley bbq (Apr 19, 2014)

The Royal is usually the first weekend in October with the Invitational on Saturday and the Open on Sunday.  This year will be my 3rd time there over the last several years.  As a spectator, Friday night is the time to go.


----------



## dockman (May 4, 2014)

We cook for a family Kentucky Derby party yesterday and was offered a sponsorship to enter the Royal. My team "Well I'll be a Pig's Ass" will be in the American Royal.


----------



## allen (May 6, 2014)

I used to be in a team called the Pyro Pigs several years ago and have competed in the American Royal ans also The Great American. I learned alot but also enjoyed every minute of it, even staying up all night to tend the fire and watch the temps while team members could get some zzzzzzzzzz. I regret leaving the team due to finances.


----------



## jay1340 (May 9, 2014)

NAW! I'll pass!!

I wouldn't want to take everyone's money and trophies!

And as far as KC BBQ, I'll pass on that too. We had some at one of them supposed famous places, We were NOT impressed. 

Overabundance of sauce I've always felt was to cover up bad meat. I wonder what you're supposed to use to cover up bad sauce on bad meat?

I used a napkin and we left and went for something else!!


----------



## red valley bbq (May 31, 2014)

Jay1340 said:


> And as far as KC BBQ, I'll pass on that too. We had some at one of them supposed famous places, We were NOT impressed.
> 
> Overabundance of sauce I've always felt was to cover up bad meat. I wonder what you're supposed to use to cover up bad sauce on bad meat?


Any BBQ joint worth a damn will not put sauce on the BBQ, they leave that to the customer.  There are several good BBQ joints in KC.  The original Oklahoma Joe's in KCK is one of my favorites.  They never sauce the BBQ and the red beans and rice are amazing.


----------



## hautedawg (Jun 3, 2014)

KC native here. Not trying to pick fights, but I like Arthur Bryant more than OK Joes. Notes was good, but they've over expanded and quality suffered.  Just my opinion mind you.  Everyone has favorites


----------



## red valley bbq (Jun 3, 2014)

hautedawg said:


> KC native here. Not trying to pick fights, but I like Arthur Bryant more than OK Joes. Notes was good, but they've over expanded and quality suffered. Just my opinion mind you. Everyone has favorites


I've never been to Arthur Bryant.  To be honest, I've had several people tell me it wasn't worth going to, so I never made the effort to try it.  You are the first that said they like it.  I may have to give it a chance.

I will certainly be trying Plowboys during my trip to KC in October as well.


----------

